# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Meer dan 2 weken ongesteld

## shae

_hee,

ik zit al vrij lang aan de pil, maar ik ben dus 3 dagen achter elkaar mijn pil vergeten te nemen toen ik daarachter kwam had ik ze natuurlijk weer allemaal ingenomen zodat ik gewoon weer op schema liep. maar nu ben ik meer dan twee weken ongesteld & ik begin het echt eng te vinden ...
Help?!_

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Shae,

Het is opzich niet zo vreemd dat je menstruatie nu zo lang en vreemd verloopt. 3 Dagen ben je de pil vergeten, hier is je lichaam niet aangewend, vervolgens heb je ze allemaal tegelijk ingenomen waardoor je lichaam helemaal ontregeld raakt. Hier kun je verder niets aan doen dan afwachten. Houdt het nou nog een aantal weken aan, ga dan eens naar je huisarts toe. Verder is er niets waar je bang voor hoeft te zijn hoor! Tenzij je in de dagen van de vergeten pillen onveilige seks gehad hebt.

In het vervolg dus wel een beetje beter opletten of je je pil goed inneemt  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Het heeft geen enkele zin om vergeten pillen allemaal ineens in te nemen ....
Ben je een pil vergeten, kun je dit niet meer 'goedmaken' !!

----------

